# Line numbers and column numbers in Wordpad?



## jamie_in_nj (Sep 13, 2008)

I have Windows XP, with Wordpad v5.1 and Notepad v5.1 as well. In Notepad, if I toggle off Word Wrap, I can then toggle on the Status Bar, and it shows me the line and column number in the status bar. It does not look like Wordpad has the ability to show line and column numbers. Does anyone know if there is a way to show that in Wordpad? Thanks.


----------

